# Mini tutorial para reparación o refuerzo de tweeter



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola comunidad mundial de foros de electronica, aqui les traigo este mini tutorial para refuerzo de tweeter bala, espero que les sirva...

cualquier comentario o pregunta...


----------



## cronos (Nov 14, 2008)

muy bueno el tuto. aunque eso de centrado de imanes es algu dificil, yo en centrado algunas bocinas, ya que se caen al piso y se despega el iman, yo uso pegamento epoxico para pegar el iman y mica para poner entre las piezas polares y lograr que se queden centradas.


muy bueno gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 14, 2008)

yo uso es piezas de aluminio o plastico para que no se queden pegadas al iman.


----------



## cabvaudio (Mar 4, 2009)

muy bueno ya que esos parlantes por lo general se desechan grasias


----------



## edwindj (Oct 3, 2010)

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> yo uso es piezas de aluminio o plastico para que no se queden pegadas al iman.


 
Buenas tardes viejo oscar yo tengo dos tweter de esos pero que capacitores o mejor dicho polarizacion le colocas, y  que tengo ganas de armarme un line array con estos tweter con dos parlantes de 10 pulagdas. te agradesco viejo suerte.


----------

